# Drones



## rookie06 (Oct 1, 2005)

Any 2coolers have a drone(quadcopter)? Wanting to get one and looking for suggestions. The DJI Phantom seems to be the way to go, but haven't spend a lot of time checking out the differences and now there's a Phantom 2 that's double the price. Just seeing who has one and what your thoughts are. Looks like some come with a camera and some need a Go Pro. Not sure which is better.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

I've got a Phantom 2 (twice the flying time) with a gimbal and GoPro 3.
Only way to go, gimbal makes all the difference in the world.
Also flying FPV AKA flying using a monitor.


----------



## rookie06 (Oct 1, 2005)

cubera said:


> I've got a Phantom 2 (twice the flying time) with a gimbal and GoPro 3.
> Only way to go, gimbal makes all the difference in the world.
> Also flying FPV AKA flying using a monitor.


The 2comes with a camera, did you just replace with Go Pro?


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Just saw this ad watching a you tube video....camera?

http://dslrpros.com/uas-drone-landing/?gclid=CKm12Jf2p78CFRJk7AodlwkAlA


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

There are two Phantom 2s. One named Phantom 2 Vision with camera and one without camera included(Phantom 2)and newer Vision Plus. I have the Vision and a DronExpert gimbal and is great. The new Vision Plus comes with a camera and gimbal however, it is fragile and the camera support breaks easy upon a crash, so it is recommended to practice and learn to fly without camera and gimbal installed. If it breaks, it is very expensive to replace gimbal and camera. The Plus has a much larger range of flight also. They are easy to fly, but you WILL crash a few times learning. They are fun, but care needs to be exercised also flying at higher altitudes. These can go into full airplane air space and could cause a plane crash if in their air space. I use mine taking photos and videos for my company (chemical plant) great tool. Using a GoPro requires buying extra stuff to get video feed to see flight live and extra stuff to control camera angles. The ones with camera included has camera control and live feed, but only the plus comes with stabilized gimbal to make smooth video. See a video while I was practicing smoothness. Takes practice and still improving. 



I have a few other videos also if you want to look at my others. Nothing elaborate, but still practicing. One is A&M Fire school with aerial video and ground video combined.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Also, DJI has terrible customer support in event of a problem. Not just my word either. Tons of complaints. When I first got my Vision, my second drone, they came out with a camera firmware and upon installing, it killed my camera. After numerous emails and attempts to call, I returned the entire thing to Amazon for replacement. 3 weeks later, DJI sent an email and said I could send back to them but would take up to 3 months to repair. Tons of other complaints on poor firmware updates on other updates on drone too. I now wait a long time before updating and watch for complaints before updating software to be safe. Seems they send updates with little to no testing and fix the updates as people complain. My camera problem killed tons of cameras and they came out a week later with updated software but still could not fix the initial software screw up. Just wait on updates for a while. 3 months to fix their screw up was unacceptable. Luckily, I had just bought this one from Amazon. Still, the Phantom is a nice machine, just takes practice and if getting a Plus, remove the camera until you practice without live view till you learn to fly. I hear a new camera is $900 and entire drone is around $1,300. 
Would I buy again? Yes, still a cool tool or toy, just warning you to research and see the complaints. Read the manual for sure to help. Many people just flew without reading and they flew off into never-land never to be found again. Can be avoided knowing how these things work.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

I have the phantom 2 with the h3-3d.

I went with that because of the expense of the camera and gimble of the vision plus just in case it goes down. I do like that everything is built in for the vision plus though. 

I had to buy a lot more extra stuff to get the FPV working. 

Only one crash here lol


----------



## gregtx (Apr 5, 2010)

I have two phantoms 2's. Both with FPV. After you get all the extras the costs are around $1,600-$1,900. I bought one through DSLR Pros and the other from UAV Direct (near Austin). If you want one ready to fly with all the extras that you'll wish you had, I suggest contacting UAV Direct. 
Like mentioned before, you WILL crash. I started out flying a QX350 to get a feel for flying quad copters. These can be purchased at most local hobby shops. 
I use mine for work and some play. They are awesome machines that are growing at break neck speed in popularity. I see them being on most big box store shelves in the next few years for much less money. A big tech manufacturer will come in and supply the demand. My opinion, DJI is missing out on the big picture. They can't keep up and are growing too quickly. 
There are several phantom/dji groups on Facebook that I suggest you follow. There is tons of helpful info going around.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

I just bought my first Phantom yesterday.

I went used just for the simple fact that there will be a learning curve Im sure. The guy flew it for me and showed me basic controls. Been watching youtube videos all week, and read through the manual extensively.

I think Im ready to take flight this afternoon after work..tick tock tick tock...cant wait


----------



## heli.clay (Sep 1, 2011)

Hope to see a license required or some kind of rules concerning when and where these things can fly enacted soon.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Hope to purchase one soon.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

heli.clay said:


> Hope to see a license required or some kind of rules concerning when and where these things can fly enacted soon.


Right, just what we need here in America, more government regulations !!!!!


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

Pasadena1944 said:


> Right, just what we need here in America, more government regulations !!!!!


These are already restricted from being used commercially.
I agree . Too much regulation.

http://www.forbes.com/sites/gregory...-drones-now-going-after-realtors-and-farmers/


----------



## heli.clay (Sep 1, 2011)

Pasadena1944 said:


> Right, just what we need here in America, more government regulations !!!!!


Well then the people using them need to have some common sense. This has been a touchy subject on here for me before.

As a helicopter pilot, we are constantly getting notices, alerts, and seeing news story's of idiots with drones getting in the way.

Recently a man up north was charged for flying his over an accident scene from his neighboring back yard. No biggie right? Except the medical helicopter trying to get into the area to save someone LIFE couldn't because they didn't have contact with this little buzzing machine, and the cops couldn't figure out where it was being flown from. I am sure if your child was lying there waiting to be picked up, you'd have an issue with drones as well.

I've seen videos here on 2cool of guys flying them all along the beach. I fly across the beach multiple times a day. Something that small is tough to see at 140kts. If I hit that......odds are something is getting torn up or someone is dying. We've now had pilot briefings to be aware along beachs.

I'm sure you'll say "well ppl have RC airplanes and helicopters". Your correct. But most aren't flying them out of there back yard and trying to see how cool of a picture they can take with there gopro and how high. Most are at RC fields/parks that are known by area pilots. Just like the big one near Freeport. We all know to avoid that area or be vigilant.

So yes. There needs to be something. Weather it's an altitude restriction on the machine itself, where your allowed to fly it, or who is allowed to buy them. They can be a danger to aviation and ppl do not think about that at the time when they are flying them.


----------



## BlueSea (Aug 7, 2013)

*I concur with heli clay*

I agree



heli.clay said:


> Well then the people using them need to have some common sense. This has been a touchy subject on here for me before.
> 
> As a helicopter pilot, we are constantly getting notices, alerts, and seeing news story's of idiots with drones getting in the way.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/...Waypoint_QuadCopter_Mode_2_Ready_to_Fly_.html

http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/...ble_for_Nova_Phantom_QR_X350_and_others_.html

Gets you up and going for a lot cheaper than the Phantom. I'm sure the Phantom is a little higher quality, but the videos and reviews on the Nova are impressive for the price. This does not get you setup for FPV, but does get you stabilized aerial video.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

What's the normal height a helicopter flys at? 500' and above? Or at whatever y'all want?


----------



## heli.clay (Sep 1, 2011)

Helicopters do not have a minimum Enroute altitude like airplanes. The FAA does prescribe fixed wing aircraft to certain minim altitudes, but because of the usual scope of helicopter work, we are not held to those.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

heli.clay said:


> Well then the people using them need to have some common sense. This has been a touchy subject on here for me before.
> 
> As a helicopter pilot, we are constantly getting notices, alerts, and seeing news story's of idiots with drones getting in the way.
> 
> ...


Agreed 100%. I would love to not have to regulate it, but unfortunatly common sense is not always so common. I fly my little 450 helicopter on base, but I have a little 1 acre or so field off the flight line that I fly in, and its surrounded by trees. I make sure to keep the heli well below the tree line.

While it is cool to take aerial videos, and even do FPV flying, people have to keep in mind the danger of collisions with full size aircraft.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

heli.clay said:


> Well then the people using them need to have some common sense. This has been a touchy subject on here for me before.
> 
> As a helicopter pilot, we are constantly getting notices, alerts, and seeing news story's of idiots with drones getting in the way.
> 
> ...


THIS IS HUGE PEOPLE! !!!!!!!!!!!!

as a member of the academy of model aeronautics we are not allowed to fly with in one mile of any active airfield. Some of the aircraft we fly are huge, some not. It horrifies me to think of all the idiots who do not have a clue what they are doing with these things that can just go out and fly one anywhere. Those of you that are trained and are aware of the airspace is great, no problem. It's the idiots I'm worried about. A turbine engine, full size or model size does not like foriegn objects at all. I have seen first hand the results of that. 
When I flew my huey, I kept the ceiling at about 50'. it has the capability to fly hundreds of feet but that's airspace I don't go into if I'm not flying at an ama airfield. 
Here is the aircraft that I built and flew. It weighs 38 lbs, is 7' long , runs a gas turbine , and has a rotor span of 8' 2". The turbine idles at 33k , Flies at 98k rpm. Rotor speed is 950 rpm.
Please be respectful of your airspace. Medical and offshore helicopters have to fly really low sometimes. ALWAYS be aware there could be aircraft in the area.

A drone colliding with an aircraft could be fatal.


























Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

heli.clay said:


> Well then the people using them need to have some common sense. This has been a touchy subject on here for me before.
> 
> As a helicopter pilot, we are constantly getting notices, alerts, and seeing news story's of idiots with drones getting in the way.
> 
> ...


Spot on. No one's toys should ever trump aviation safety.


----------



## Lagunaroy (Dec 30, 2013)

heli.clay said:


> Well then the people using them need to have some common sense. This has been a touchy subject on here for me before.
> 
> As a helicopter pilot, we are constantly getting notices, alerts, and seeing news story's of idiots with drones getting in the way.
> 
> ...


"Fly across the beach multiple times a day". Seems to me if you are at an altitude that you worry about a drone, you should be more worried about a bird strike.

Now, granted a bird (UK slang) lookout is posted and all eyes are searching for those birds (UK) as part of the collision avoidance policy, there is a greater probability of a hitting some of our wonderful wild birds.

I agree there needs to be some areas restricted to drone operation, let's just keep it simple. We really don't need any FAA help on this. The other solution would be a VFR flight restriction for fixed and rotary wing aircraft within 5 miles of any beach. That would not be pleasant either.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Maybe the FAA should allow jammers for drone frequencies on helicopters.

Or maybe the government drones could sweep in and shoot the civilian drones when they are in the way. Lol


----------



## Country Boy (Aug 15, 2008)

Do they outfit a drone with some type of missle so that I can shoot down the drones of the creepers trying to spy in my back yard.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

I just bought the Phantom last week. These things are a blast to fly! Still trying to get the hang of the controls.

I got it to take low altitude shots for our hunting/fishing videos.

I did "test" it out once though to see how high I could get it. Pretty neat video from way up there.


----------



## heli.clay (Sep 1, 2011)

Lagunaroy said:


> "Fly across the beach multiple times a day". Seems to me if you are at an altitude that you worry about a drone, you should be more worried about a bird strike.
> 
> Now, granted a bird (UK slang) lookout is posted and all eyes are searching for those birds (UK) as part of the collision avoidance policy, there is a greater probability of a hitting some of our wonderful wild birds.
> 
> I agree there needs to be some areas restricted to drone operation, let's just keep it simple. We really don't need any FAA help on this. The other solution would be a VFR flight restriction for fixed and rotary wing aircraft within 5 miles of any beach. That would not be pleasant either.


I absolutely worry about birds. I'm constantly looking for them too. But a bird has eyes and a brain. The MAJORITY of the time when I am close to a bird, if I maintain heading and altitude. The bird avoids me. Your drone doesn't live it's life in the sky, and you are on the ground controlling it.

How would the entire oil and gas industry operate, or EMS operators go to scenes in Galveston or High Island if the beach was a no fly zone? It's hard to go around the beach to get offshore.


----------



## Lagunaroy (Dec 30, 2013)

heli.clay said:


> I absolutely worry about birds. I'm constantly looking for them too. But a bird has eyes and a brain. The MAJORITY of the time when I am close to a bird, if I maintain heading and altitude. The bird avoids me. Your drone doesn't live it's life in the sky, and you are on the ground controlling it.
> 
> How would the entire oil and gas industry operate, or EMS operators go to scenes in Galveston or High Island if the beach was a no fly zone? It's hard to go around the beach to get offshore.


Ok we agree no fly is not good for you or recreational drone flyers. Could you support 0-1000 feet for drones and 1500+ for VFR? Just looking for something that includes everybody.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I have been looking at these and very interested using for video. A bit over kill to require a lic to operate. I mean really, 1 or 2 BS "national" media mentions of one of these things flying in backyards etc is not a cause for gov't intervention. I wonder how many drones you pilots had to avoid here int he last year or so? I see more single engine, 50-75yr old planes buzzing neighborhoods showing off than anything else. Heck, I had a small heli land in a small 5 acre pasture behind my house a few months ago. My horses were in full freak mode. Turns out this guys wanted to visit his mother.


----------



## heli.clay (Sep 1, 2011)

I regularly fly at 500 feet. I'm working with ATC sometimes, and if not I have systems that detect other aircraft. Plus making radio calls and position reports. 

There's no telling how many I've missed. Because you don't see them. But all it takes is once with any aircraft to collide with one and kill everyone onboard. Regardless of what point you try and make, irresponsible ppl with equipment that can cause harm to others is in acceptable.


----------



## Lagunaroy (Dec 30, 2013)

heli.clay said:


> I regularly fly at 500 feet. I'm working with ATC sometimes, and if not I have systems that detect other aircraft. Plus making radio calls and position reports.
> 
> There's no telling how many I've missed. Because you don't see them. But all it takes is once with any aircraft to collide with one and kill everyone onboard. Regardless of what point you try and make, irresponsible ppl with equipment that can cause harm to others is in acceptable.


Your last sentence is the key, please take a look at the link. 39% of offshore helicopter accidents are pilot error. Not sure your focus on drones is warranted.
http://www.skybrary.aero/bookshelf/books/2632.pdf


----------



## heli.clay (Sep 1, 2011)

Lol. Your getting a bit to in depth to specifics. I'm talking about aviation in general. Not specific to one sector of a helicopters work. I'm also telling you that your statistics are BS. The pilots alway get the blame if he doesn't survive to defend himself. All that stat really proves is the FAA blamed 39% of the accidents on pilots. 

I am talking about what could happen anyway. Not to what HAS happened in the past. Affordable drones are just now a developing technology that people are starting to utilize. If your ignorance won't let you see the point I'm trying to make, then I'm done discussing it. Not going to get through to you.

There needs to be some kind of restriction on altitude or TCAS system. Maybe even a class. Someone will cause an accident eventually


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I'm betting that chopper crashes have killed more people on the ground than drones have killed chopper pilots. Laws rarely deter the stupid people that put others in harms way anyhow.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

I have a Vision 2 if anyone wants a used one.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

With aviation it's about controlling the hazards that you can control. You can definately control where and when remotely operated devices are allowed to fly. The pilot in the air has way more at stake than the guy on the ground holding a remote control. Clay makes good points. I think maybe ya'll are just trying to get a rise out of him?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

WestEndAngler said:


> I have a Vision 2 if anyone wants a used one.


how much, why u selling?


----------



## Lagunaroy (Dec 30, 2013)

WestEndAngler said:


> I have a Vision 2 if anyone wants a used one.


Wow, I read that all wrong...Clay said he was talking about what could happen and you had a vision too as I read it. LoL...


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Lagunaroy said:


> Wow, I read that all wrong...Clay said he was talking about what could happen and you had a vision too as I read it. LoL...


It's Monday


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

thats all i need is the government to tell me i need to pay them some money to get a licence to fly my 1500.00 multi rotor SMH We deal with enough of their BS every day, i dont need to deal with that **** when im having fun


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

berto said:


> thats all i need is the government to tell me i need to pay them some money to get a licence to fly my 1500.00 multi rotor SMH We deal with enough of their BS every day, i dont need to deal with that **** when im having fun


As long as it's not offshore in a helicopters path to and from a rig or scoping out someones back yard I don't see a problem at all


----------



## heli.clay (Sep 1, 2011)

berto said:


> thats all i need is the government to tell me i need to pay them some money to get a licence to fly my 1500.00 multi rotor SMH We deal with enough of their BS every day, i dont need to deal with that **** when im having fun


Exactly....your having fun. Your TOY could endanger someone or cost them their life. Hope it never happens.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Neither do I. But it's tough cause you really don't know his low Helios are going to be. I've got caught flying below 400' and out of no where here comes a helicopter. So I can def understand why pilots have a problem but I Just don't understand they fly so Low


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

heli.clay said:


> Exactly....your having fun. Your TOY could endanger someone or cost them their life. Hope it never happens.


This ride to work could also

I fly at less then 400' and LOS the entire flight. lm very responsible once I'm airborne but can't say the same as others.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Drone wedding photography violates the law.

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/drone-for-hire-as-wedding-photographer/


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

fishingcacher said:


> Drone wedding photography violates the law.
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/news/drone-for-hire-as-wedding-photographer/


Might want to re-read the article, and the part about 400ft.
Muddy is the term they used.

While in Lake George NY last month met a guy who does weddings with his in NYC, been doing it for a couple of years without incident.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Lagunaroy said:


> Your last sentence is the key, please take a look at the link. 39% of offshore helicopter accidents are pilot error. Not sure your focus on drones is warranted.
> http://www.skybrary.aero/bookshelf/books/2632.pdf


Drones do cause a huge safety issue for pilots and passengers. Look at it this way, on the water who gives way, the cruise ship or the Jon boat? Why? Because the larger vessel is less maneuverable, easier to see, has more value, and has the potential to lose more lives if something goes wrong. If a drone and a real aircraft collide, who has more at risk? The drone operator will likely not die in the resulting crash, but the pilot and passengers likely will.

I've seen idiots controlling their rc planes near or on active airports, and it is not safe. While your on the ground flipping your thumbs on the controls, I'm setting up the aircraft, systems, radios and any one of various duties all while keeping the plane in control and everyone aboard safe. While you can spin around on your feet as you dart haphazardly across the sky, I cannot. You obviously have no idea how hard it can be to see a full size cessna, or even sometimes a large transport aircraft that you know the general approximate location of, if you think for one second that we can not only see, but visually follow your little drone while safely accomplishing all the required tasks of piloting.

I'd suggest that you go to an airfield near you and find a pilot willing to fly around with you so you can see first hand how far off base your comments and suggestions are. Your comparing toys the size of a seagul with the power ratio of a military fighter jet to an aircraft the size of a truck or 18 wheeler with the power ratio of a honda civic. You don't seem to have even the slightest clue as to what is required for a pilot to safety conduct his operations. This isn't meant as an insult, but rather an attempt to show you your naÃ¯vety on the subject. Maybe your basing your comments on how pilotage is portrayed in movies, but that is not realistic or anywhere close. Your meddling with internationally standardized airspace regulations, vetted through the FAA, icao, and other internationally recognized bodies that regulate airspace and aircraft safety. They are not really concerned if you don't get to play with your toy, they are concerned with safety of flight.

Drones sharing airspace with real aircraft is dangerous, so much so that even the military who flies millions of hours of drone operations requires that drones be escorted by a piloted aircraft while in the normal operation areas of civilian airspace. Drones are flown daily into and out of our airspace for border surveillance, and when those drones depart or come in for landing, they are always escorted by a piloted aircraft for safety.

Go spend a few dollars at your local pilot shop and pick up a copy of Far/Aim, and maybe an introductory guide to flying, and you will see just how complicated and serious this flying business is.

If you fly a drone in a similar manner as a kid would a dime store kite, you shouldn't have much if any issue.


----------



## LakeForkGuy (Aug 5, 2014)

*Gimbal is the key*

Walkera QRX 350 Pro is a good alternative to the Phantom. I got mine for 800 with a remote and gimbal. The gimbal could be better. It's about 100 buy itself. I would spend the money to get a better gimbal if I could for video at least. Photos not so much


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

cubera said:


> Might want to re-read the article, and the part about 400ft.
> Muddy is the term they used.
> 
> While in Lake George NY last month met a guy who does weddings with his in NYC, been doing it for a couple of years without incident.


The actually term is murky. You might was to listen to the video where it states that drones used for commercial use are illegal.


----------



## Lagunaroy (Dec 30, 2013)

On The Hook said:


> You don't seem to have even the slightest clue as to what is required for a pilot to safety conduct his operations. This isn't meant as an insult, but rather an attempt to show you your naÃ¯vety on the subject. Maybe your basing your comments on how pilotage is portrayed in movies, but that is not realistic or anywhere close. Your meddling with internationally standardized airspace regulations, vetted through the FAA, icao, and other internationally recognized bodies that regulate airspace and aircraft safety. They are not really concerned if you don't get to play with your toy, they are concerned with safety of flight.
> 
> Well this paragraph you wrote is certainly not fact based. My experience in three sentences, I think. 24 years USN, aviation mostly fighters and three cruises at Airwing Maintenance Chief, most at NKX, retired AFCM. 18 months at Bell working 4 blade Huey and Cobra along with V22 and OH 58 R&M, maintenance planning, and LSA. 12 years at LM in FTW on JSF supporting Pilot and Maintenance training, along with developing the maintenance plans based on R&M analysis.
> 
> ...


----------



## heli.clay (Sep 1, 2011)

Lagunaroy said:


> On The Hook said:
> 
> 
> > You don't seem to have even the slightest clue as to what is required for a pilot to safety conduct his operations. This isn't meant as an insult, but rather an attempt to show you your naÃ¯vety on the subject. Maybe your basing your comments on how pilotage is portrayed in movies, but that is not realistic or anywhere close. Your meddling with internationally standardized airspace regulations, vetted through the FAA, icao, and other internationally recognized bodies that regulate airspace and aircraft safety. They are not really concerned if you don't get to play with your toy, they are concerned with safety of flight.
> ...


----------



## Lagunaroy (Dec 30, 2013)

heli.clay said:


> Lagunaroy said:
> 
> 
> > So everything you did was maintenance based? I don't turn wrenches, and I don't claim to know about aircraft maintenance. So should you be claiming expertise in something you didn't really do? You worked beside pilots..kudos. You probably even rode with a lot of them....but that by no means makes you a pilot..
> ...


----------



## heli.clay (Sep 1, 2011)

Shall I continue?

http://www.nbc4i.com/story/25254231...egedly-refusing-to-lower-drone-at-crash-scene

http://nypost.com/2014/07/07/two-drones-in-near-miss-with-nypd-copter-over-gwb/

http://m.nydailynews.com/news/natio...e-south-florida-skies-article-1.1869920#bmb=1

Btw Roy, you proved my point. You never had the responsibility solely in your hands. Someone was always there to step in if things got out of control. You were just playing. Some of us are working.

Class E is still uncontrolled airspace too.


----------



## heli.clay (Sep 1, 2011)

90% of drone operators have no clue about airspace, and airspace requirements. So to suggest talking with ATC, or flying in a radar controlled environment will help is just wrong. A lot of Houston, some of Galveston are radar controlled by hobby, bush, or scholes field to the surface. If they tell me fly at 500 feet, that's what i do. He isn't talking too Danny Drone pilot to keep us separate. 

The things your quoting and stating prove your a guy behind a keyboard googling stuff just to argue. 

I'm moving on.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)




----------



## heli.clay (Sep 1, 2011)

http://news.agaviation.org/naaa/issues/2014-08-14/index.html

Just another example of idiots with RC aircraft.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

What we need are signs. Put them up along the freeways stating the law so everyone will see them and obey. It seems to work for the passing laws.


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

I too fly Phantoms for work. They are good machines. I would go with the gimbal and mount a gopro on it. The camera's that come with the units only have the capability of up and down tilt. You also get a very bad fish eye affect if filming or taking pictures a long distances. The Phantom has a climb rate of 6 meter per second and a descending rate of 2 meters per second. DO NOT bring it down faster than that or you're asking for trouble. I fly at work in Mexico and there are no height restrictions. At 1200' you can not see the unit and rely on what the camera is seeing so you need to know your surroundings. They have a "go home" option if you get in trouble. I have over 100 flights in using our two units with only one hard landing so far. I view my flight from my phone. You can also maneuver the copter via your phone. I do not recommend doing so. Commands are a lot slower from the phone. I use my phone to position the camera and see where I'm at or going.


----------



## heli.clay (Sep 1, 2011)

http://www.12newsnow.com/story/26385252/drone-delays-medical-helicopter-landing-at-oh-hospital

And another one. Ban em from flying at all.


----------



## kempker1409 (Feb 26, 2006)

I can see where this could be a problem. I have a small Blade quad that I fly around the street and school. I dont have a camera on it and never get above the street lights. Some common sense has to come in to play here, but you know what they say about common sense. I heard of another near miss with an airliner not too long ago. Found the story online.

http://www.cnn.com/2014/05/09/travel/unmanned-drone-danger/


----------



## Redfish Chevy (Feb 6, 2011)

Slip said:


> There are two Phantom 2s. One named Phantom 2 Vision with camera and one without camera included(Phantom 2)and newer Vision Plus. I have the Vision and a DronExpert gimbal and is great. The new Vision Plus comes with a camera and gimbal however, it is fragile and the camera support breaks easy upon a crash, so it is recommended to practice and learn to fly without camera and gimbal installed. If it breaks, it is very expensive to replace gimbal and camera. The Plus has a much larger range of flight also. They are easy to fly, but you WILL crash a few times learning. They are fun, but care needs to be exercised also flying at higher altitudes. These can go into full airplane air space and could cause a plane crash if in their air space. I use mine taking photos and videos for my company (chemical plant) great tool. Using a GoPro requires buying extra stuff to get video feed to see flight live and extra stuff to control camera angles. The ones with camera included has camera control and live feed, but only the plus comes with stabilized gimbal to make smooth video. See a video while I was practicing smoothness. Takes practice and still improving.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few other videos also if you want to look at my others. Nothing elaborate, but still practicing. One is A&M Fire school with aerial video and ground video combined.


Hey slip ( or anyone else that uses a drone for industrial jobs),what kind of trouble , if any, did you run into before being able to use the drone at your work? We are thinking of buying one of these http://www.cinedrones.net/avro-quad-gh4/ for our site to perform flare stack inspections and storage tank roof inspections that we cannot get on top of while in service. We are wondering if there are any issues with homeland security being that we have a port that connects to the plant. Please pm me if you don't want to post it on here. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redfish Chevy (Feb 6, 2011)

Has anyone used any drones for work in an industrial field?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyingfish (Mar 21, 2006)

Just remember that there are a lot of aircraft flying below 500' around southern Texas and many are down low a long ways from the airports. I've been at 500 in my cardinal and have had everything from helicopters to crop dusters to planes flying pipeline patrols pass below me. I've had a bird strike and have seen the damage a medium size bird can do. I'd think a 5 lb drone with all it's rigid components would be a lot worse to hit at over 100 mph. 

If you're using a drone for work the FAA at least says you're breaking the law. That's between you and whoever wants to prosecute but it would be a major factor in the liability suit if anyone gets hurt. It's hard to believe an employer would condone that action since it exposes them go so much liability. Even something like you hurting yourself could be a major loss since the illegal act could void the workman's comp restriction against suing your employer for injuries

From a pilot's perspective just keep them low and close enough that you can get out of my way because I'm not going to see the drone before it kills me. I do stay over 500' over rural land areas and at least 1000' over urban areas unless I'm taking off or landing because I don't qualify for one of the legal exemptions from flying low. I have flown lower off the beach though. There are no specific altitude restrictions over water other than staying 500' from man made objects or people and being high enough to land safely if something goes wrong. Any planes you see cruising the water near the beach may be much lower than 500'

Gary


----------



## Redfish Chevy (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for you perspective Gary, I couldn't see us flying this thing more than 200'. We will have a strict procedure around the operation of the drone of course. We currently have a company that comes out a few times a year with a rc helicopter and figured we would just buy our own to save a few thousand bucks a year. I work for a chemical plant and the highest we would fly this thing would be to inspect the flare and I would think that we wouldn't be above the flame so if there is a plane flying low enough for this thing to be in the way it would have to go through he flame, or very close to it, which I would like to believe that that wouldn't happen on purpose.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Redfish Chevy said:


> Hey slip ( or anyone else that uses a drone for industrial jobs),what kind of trouble , if any, did you run into before being able to use the drone at your work? We are thinking of buying one of these http://www.cinedrones.net/avro-quad-gh4/ for our site to perform flare stack inspections and storage tank roof inspections that we cannot get on top of while in service. We are wondering if there are any issues with homeland security being that we have a port that connects to the plant. Please pm me if you don't want to post it on here. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We also have a port and hasn't been an issue, i developed a flight plan with standard safety checks and estimated heights and have two Safety/security persons with me. One to watch drone at all times and one watching the skies for aircraft if flying around 400 foot. I also call local airport tower if going over 400 ft to alert pilots. The airport controllers said they appreciate the heads up and they keep pilots away and I call them when finished. Flying at flare stack heights, I let our safety and security know and get blessings as well as work permits approved before flights. These are lowlevel and not a problem, but still, I have a flight plan that has checks of batteries, gps coverage, hovers well using gps and compas and such. I have authority from management as long as it is only me doing the flights. Not wanting multiple folks doing this.


----------



## heli.clay (Sep 1, 2011)

Slip said:


> We also have a port and hasn't been an issue, i developed a flight plan with standard safety checks and estimated heights and have two Safety/security persons with me. One to watch drone at all times and one watching the skies for aircraft if flying around 400 foot. I also call local airport tower if going over 400 ft to alert pilots. The airport controllers said they appreciate the heads up and they keep pilots away and I call them when finished. Flying at flare stack heights, I let our safety and security know and get blessings as well as work permits approved before flights. These are lowlevel and not a problem, but still, I have a flight plan that has checks of batteries, gps coverage, hovers well using gps and compas and such. I have authority from management as long as it is only me doing the flights. Not wanting multiple folks doing this.


Thank you for doing your due diligence to keep it as safe as possible.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm putting together an FPV platform at the moment. Mainly still researching what equipment I will be buying.

Most guys going with the setup I plan on using are seeing 15-20 mile ranges, so 30-40 mile round trip flights.

Obviously doing this in a safe manner is essential. This is the plane I will be building:


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

http://www.cnn.com/2014/09/04/justice/new-york-us-open-drone/


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

People being stupid is what will ruin it. Not even being stupid around full scale planes, just being stupid in national parks and dropping your quadcopter into the hot spring is going to snuff out that flame.


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

rookie06 said:


> Any 2coolers have a drone(quadcopter)? Wanting to get one and looking for suggestions. The DJI Phantom seems to be the way to go, but haven't spend a lot of time checking out the differences and now there's a Phantom 2 that's double the price. Just seeing who has one and what your thoughts are. Looks like some come with a camera and some need a Go Pro. Not sure which is better.


Sorry Rookie, I guess these guys decided it was more beneficial to high-jack this thread than answer your question for guidance on what direction to go. Thanks for the few who actually contributed (as I too am looking to buying one) with some great pointers on models and suppliers. I guess the folks getting in pizzing contests on this thread are oblivious of what your original question was and that all they were arguing about has "nothing to do with your thread" Thanks guys!


----------



## heli.clay (Sep 1, 2011)

Knot Kidding said:


> Sorry Rookie, I guess these guys decided it was more beneficial to high-jack this thread than answer your question for guidance on what direction to go. Thanks for the few who actually contributed (as I too am looking to buying one) with some great pointers on models and suppliers. I guess the folks getting in pizzing contests on this thread are oblivious of what your original question was and that all they were arguing about has "nothing to do with your thread" Thanks guys!


Hey no problem! Hopefully you aren't as ignorant as some with yours if you decide to buy one.

As someone who's life could be affected by ignorant ppl and their toy....I'll interrupt every thread about them to interject a point of view that YOU probably never thought about or would think about.

Have fun


----------



## Lagunaroy (Dec 30, 2013)

heli.clay said:


> Hey no problem! Hopefully you aren't as ignorant as some with yours if you decide to buy one.
> 
> As someone who's life could be affected by ignorant ppl and their toy....I'll interrupt every thread about them to interject a point of view that YOU probably never thought about or would think about.
> 
> Have fun


Spoken like a true pilot, "big watch" and "little d**k", thank you but we will exercise our freedom while you push regulation.

If you are really that good why are you flying commercial? Any combat time, you know right, green ink?


----------



## heli.clay (Sep 1, 2011)

commercial pays the bills buddy.


----------



## Lagunaroy (Dec 30, 2013)

heli.clay said:


> commercial pays the bills buddy.


So, in your world, private citizens should give up their rights so, YOU can pay your bills?


----------



## heli.clay (Sep 1, 2011)

idiot.

No citizen shouldn't be able to do stuff that could jeopardize peoples lives. There should be some kind of rules or training.

Are you allowed to drive down the freeway 100 mph? No. Because that's unsafe. Did they take away your rights? Or did they help mitigate a risk.

I don't care if it's private pilots flying for fun. Or me doing it for a living. How the F are you arguing with safety?


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

heli.clay said:


> commercial pays the bills buddy.


So does working in a hobby shop.


----------



## Lagunaroy (Dec 30, 2013)

heli.clay said:


> idiot.
> 
> No citizen shouldn't be able to do stuff that could jeopardize peoples lives. There should be some kind of rules or training.
> 
> ...


Wow, you might want to edit your post! Especially the first sentence...Yes, you can drive 100 mph, you know the risk when you do. Is 70 mph safer, if so provide the data.

I think that any pilot that flies over a populated area be required to have 2000 flight hours so we are all safe, agree?

What really amazes me, is that you say you are a pilot. Yet your thought process goes to attacking a problem, or point of view, instead of seeking a solution to the problem as a pilot is trained to do.


----------



## heli.clay (Sep 1, 2011)

Well I've got over 2000. So I get to keep working. I'm not going to keep bickering with you on this post. I've pm'd you my name and you have my contact info if you would like to continue the discussion. Yet you continue to post here.....


----------



## Lagunaroy (Dec 30, 2013)

heli.clay said:


> Well I've got over 2000. So I get to keep working. I'm not going to keep bickering with you on this post. I've pm'd you my name and you have my contact info if you would like to continue the discussion. Yet you continue to post here.....


Congrats on 2K, any green ink? Yes, you did send a PM, I thought you were looking for a path to take this conversation away from the forum. You confirmed it.

I have no qualms about our discussions in a public forum, do you? As long as it is fact based, respectable, and informative to the forum, I think it is beneficial!


----------



## heli.clay (Sep 1, 2011)

Lagunaroy said:


> Spoken like a true pilot, "big watch" and "little d**k", thank you but we will exercise our freedom while you push regulation.
> 
> If you are really that good why are you flying commercial? Any combat time, you know right, green ink?


Looks respectable....


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

heli.clay said:


> idiot.
> 
> No citizen shouldn't be able to do stuff that could jeopardize peoples lives. There should be some kind of rules or training.
> 
> ...


It's simply a matter of probability here: over the entire country, any time somebody's running a drone, what's the odds that there's a helicopter in the airspace? What's the even smaller odds that somebody's going to intentionally put it there?

Heaven forbid you should decide you need to cruise over a dove field in September.

There's just some point where you can't just fold up the rest of the world because of what is, once you step back and look at it truthfully, something of a miniscule risk, and one that isn't worth overregulating the entire country over.


----------



## polecat (Jan 21, 2005)

I totally agree with Heli Clay, drones will multiply by the thousands in the next five years, that's when the problems will start. They are just getting g started now. After an accident happens and it will, the regulations will follow, that will be too late.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

polecat said:


> I totally agree with Heli Clay, drones will multiply by the thousands in the next five years, that's when the problems will start. They are just getting g started now. After an accident happens and it will, the regulations will follow, that will be too late.


That's pretty much a given, but that doesn't necessarily make additional regulations right: I'd say they're inevitable, since legislated responsibility doesn't seem to work with human beings, but we don't have to be all that enthusiastic about it.


----------



## Lagunaroy (Dec 30, 2013)

dwilliams35 said:


> That's pretty much a given, but that doesn't necessarily make additional regulations right: I'd say they're inevitable, since legislated responsibility doesn't seem to work with human beings, but we don't have to be all that enthusiastic about it.


Well stated, the roots of the enthusiasm to regulate our rights comes in many forms. I totally agree that legislated responsibility is non existent for the most of society. Everyone only wants someone to give them something. No one wants to earn responsibility.

No trying to hijack, but the post was thought provoking. Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

My flight today.


----------



## heli.clay (Sep 1, 2011)

http://mobile.abc.net.au/news/2014-...ters-to-be-grounded-if-drones-spotted/5877586

Another example of why they are a pain in the ***


----------



## dwycoff (May 25, 2004)

Today the law states that a private user can fly to 400' high in non-commercial activities. The FAA has dragged their feet on passing new regulations. Drones will become as commonplace as 3D printers in the next 10 years. I would think that a radio beacon of some type would become part of the law - especially for autonomous or out of sight units. Meanwhile we are in a gray zone legal wise so hopefully folks that feel they need to see how high their drones will go will not hurt the opportunity for the rest of us to have fun! My .02 for whatever it is worth....


----------



## heli.clay (Sep 1, 2011)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ir-collision-unmanned-drone-Pennsylvania.html

Someone is going to kill someone someday with one of these toys.


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

heli.clay said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ir-collision-unmanned-drone-Pennsylvania.html
> 
> Someone is going to kill someone someday with one of these toys.


Three separate airliners on final approach at JFK reported a near miss with a drone a few days ago. Drones are definitely a big part of the future, but there's going to have to be rules and regulations.



Lagunaroy said:


> Spoken like a true pilot, "big watch" and "little d**k", thank you but we will exercise our freedom while you push regulation.
> 
> If you are really that good why are you flying commercial? Any combat time, you know right, green ink?


Dude, you're a real peach. Why are you flying commercial? Did you really ask that? Like that's where all the bad pilots go ... to fly plane loads of people around the world and be under constant scrutiny by the FAA? LMAO. Did you not manage to pass your private check ride? I'm sensing a lot of anger issues here.

Bless your heart.

PS: He flies helicopters so "green time" or not, he's one hell of a stick.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

If you had as much time in the air as him you too would be concerned.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

heli.clay said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ir-collision-unmanned-drone-Pennsylvania.html
> 
> Someone is going to kill someone someday with one of these toys.


Can you show one case of a drone hitting a helicopter much less bringing it down ?

If a small drone made out of light weight plastic can bring down a full size helicopter that easy than there is more to worry about than just drones!


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

mrau said:


> Three separate airliners on final approach at JFK reported a near miss with a drone a few days ago. Drones are definitely a big part of the future, but there's going to have to be rules and regulations.
> 
> BS on the reports.
> Really, a drone keeping up with a plane on final doing 140-160mph.....give me break.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I tend to agree that some pilots just seeing a drone would report a near miss even if it was no where close, however if they do see it, it may really be too close since they are quite small. Flying near the airline path is reallynot very smart and will lead to excess regulations that will soon be coming. I use a pdrone in ften and take measures to insure safe flight because of low flying air planes in the area, such as pipeline inspection and mosquito control. These could cause harm, has wever, so can a large bird. Ban birds too?


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

cubera said:


> BS on the reports.
> Really, a drone keeping up with a plane on final doing 140-160mph.....give me break.


Instead of giving you a break I'll give you a link:

http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york/pilots-landing-jfk-spot-drones-flying-close-article-1.2017705

The slower speed of the drone is not relevant if it's hovering around the final approach path for a runway. It could just be hovering in place and get sucked into an engine. 


Slip said:


> I tend to agree that some pilots just seeing a drone would report a near miss even if it was no where close, however if they do see it, it may really be too close since they are quite small. Flying near the airline path is reallynot very smart and will lead to excess regulations that will soon be coming. I use a pdrone in ften and take measures to insure safe flight because of low flying air planes in the area, such as pipeline inspection and mosquito control. These could cause harm, has wever, so can a large bird. Ban birds too?


I agree with you that if the pilots see a drone on final approach it was close since they are such a small airframe. Plus, you have to realize that those pilots have a very focused set of roles they are engaged in during that phase. If something that small got their attention it was close. How close? I don't know, but close enough.

I'm not a fan of more burdensome regulations, I'm really not. And if everyone operated their drone as responsibly as you do it would be less of an issue. Like anything else, you take a group of people (drone operators) who are for the most part very responsible, but you have the few knuckleheads that screw it up for everyone else. Regardless of whether anyone is a fan of regulations or not, they are projecting so much drone activity in the near future that it's inevitable.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Look, up in the sky.........you know the rest.
The original report said 1 foot off the wing tip.

This is getting as bad as man made global warming.
People just have to jump on a rolling band wagon.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Just like lasers, guns, fireworks, etc can be used by idiots to bring down aircraft or distract pilots, but we don't outlaw them. We punish the idiots when they are caught. 

I still think that a jamming system for the RC bands could be fitted to aircraft easily.


----------



## heli.clay (Sep 1, 2011)

I won't try to change the mind of anyone that makes a living with two feet on the ground here. You have zero credibility in the discussion.....

To those of you who have drones....please be smart with them..my life may depend on it.

As far as the bird comment......we cannot control birds or even ask them if they could use some common sense. It seems the same is true of you if you think that is a valid comparison.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

heli.clay said:


> I won't try to change the mind of anyone that makes a living with two feet on the ground here. You have zero credibility in the discussion.....
> 
> To those of you who have drones....please be smart with them..my life may depend on it.
> 
> As far as the bird comment......we cannot control birds or even ask them if they could use some common sense. It seems the same is true of you if you think that is a valid comparison.


How many hours do you have? How many drones have you encountered?


----------



## heli.clay (Sep 1, 2011)

boom! said:


> How many hours do you have? How many drones have you encountered?


Put it this way....I fly Monday-Fri all over the Gulf of Mexico and I've been doing it for years. So aside from the beach and into our base....I don't have a lot of opportunities to interact with them right now.

If you'd like to get picky, I've seen them along the beach, as well as next to boats beside platforms in the gulf. We also have issues when ppl decide it's time to kite fish beside some platforms and drill ships.

I'm not the only helicopter in the world, and drones are a relatively new technology that is appearing in the civilian world.

Can I ask what line of work you are in and how long you've done it?


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Aerial lifts, the big ones. 34 years. I did just step off of the company plane which is more common than I like. Never encountered a drone, but the kids down the street fly a rc copter.


----------



## heli.clay (Sep 1, 2011)

boom! said:


> Aerial lifts, the big ones. 34 years. I did just step off of the company plane which is more common than I like. Never encountered a drone, but the kids down the street fly a rc copter.


Aerial lifts? As in helicopter heavy lift?


----------



## heli.clay (Sep 1, 2011)

boom! said:


> Negative. Aerial work platforms.


But nothing that deals with helicopters.....

And I'm sure your company pilot doesn't have a lot of issues at 25k+ feet with drones. So touchÃ©. Ya proved me wrong. But at 500-1000 feet where We work...it will become an issue. And it is starting to show its face.

All I'm saying in all these posts I've made is that drones are a new technology that is easily accessible to anyone with a few hundred dollars. And some of those people are idiots. And one day if they don't use their brain, it will cost a life.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

heli.clay said:


> As far as the bird comment......we cannot control birds or even ask them if they could use some common sense. It seems the same is true of you if you think that is a valid comparison.


 That could pretty much be said of about 80-90% of the human race as well. At some point, however, we just can't ban everything that some miniscule minority of people (helicopter pilots here) find bothersome. A deer rifle could do a pretty good job on that chopper as well, in the hands of the malevolent or the stupid: just like the drones. You just don't see when people are shooting at you.


----------



## Lagunaroy (Dec 30, 2013)

heli.clay said:


> I won't try to change the mind of anyone that makes a living with two feet on the ground here. You have zero credibility in the discussion.....
> 
> Did you go to MIT with Mr. Gruber, sure sounds like it! Unless you are a pilot you have "zero credibility in the discussion".
> 
> ...


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I do have 2 drones and soon to get the new Inspire model for my work. They are great tools if used responsibly. Flying at low levels in a neighborhood is safe, but flying at 500 foot and above is reckless for sure. I have gone much higher myself, however when I did (work related) , Created a flight plan and sent a copy to my local airport tower and they were very agreeable with plan. I had a spotter to watch skies and one to continiously watch drone while I flew. Airport tower warned planes of occurance and no planes came close during times of my flights. I realize this isn't practicle for most circumstances, but everyone was happy with multiple flights that occured. Have only did it a few times to not over stay my welcome, otherwise I stay away from any paths of aircraft and stay low levels. Overall, there is little reason to fly at high altitudes other than just to say it was done. I think there is room for all to continue this, but too many stupid people will definately ruin this technology in the near future. I don't use mine daily, but rather infrequently, but they can be invaluable for multiple uses, other than hobby. Hope things work out without any major catastrofe occuring, but sooner or later it will happen as the number of drones increases and number of irresponsible owners climbs. Legislation will come, just a matter of extent is what is needed or over extended.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Sure would like the Inspire also. I just dont get enough use out of my phantom


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Me either, however, it allows hooking up to a HD wide screen for secondary viewing. Great for emergency response or other such viewing. Also flies up to 50 mph so wind speed is no longer an issue.


----------



## heli.clay (Sep 1, 2011)

http://www.nbcmiami.com/news/local/...-And-Helicopter-Rattles-Pilots-267400371.html


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

"My objective was to yield the right of way to him as a full-sized aircraft and to get back on the ground as quickly and safely as possible. He made that difficult, I would say"

didn't sound scared to me, he wanted a spot on the 6 o'clock news. He is the one with the problem he saw the drone and knew it was there. Is it safe for a big helicopter to hover over a crowd this size? Where as a drone can get the same if not better footage.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

Clay what mph rotor wash does your bird put out?
I don't know jack about helicopters but it would seem that any little quadcopter that made it close to a helicopter would be blown out of the sky. 
I am basing my thought on the fact that we priced using a lifting helicopter and it had 100 mph wash at like 20' or more.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

That really looked to me like a chopper pilot with something to prove. He spent more effort hunting down the drone's owner and getting video of it than he did trying to safely avoid a collision.


----------



## heli.clay (Sep 1, 2011)

sleepersilverado said:


> Clay what mph rotor wash does your bird put out?
> I don't know jack about helicopters but it would seem that any little quadcopter that made it close to a helicopter would be blown out of the sky.
> I am basing my thought on the fact that we priced using a lifting helicopter and it had 100 mph wash at like 20' or more.


It really depends. The larger and heavier the helicopter, the more down wash. In forward flight the odds are, your going to hit a drone before it can move or be blown away.


----------



## heli.clay (Sep 1, 2011)

Profish00 said:


> "My objective was to yield the right of way to him as a full-sized aircraft and to get back on the ground as quickly and safely as possible. He made that difficult, I would say"
> 
> didn't sound scared to me, he wanted a spot on the 6 o'clock news. He is the one with the problem he saw the drone and knew it was there. Is it safe for a big helicopter to hover over a crowd this size? Where as a drone can get the same if not better footage.


You don't think there may be 2 sides to every story do Ya?


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

heli.clay said:


> You don't think there may be 2 sides to every story do Ya?


They were both pilots so both stories are probably exaggerated or lies.


----------



## heli.clay (Sep 1, 2011)

boom! said:


> They were both pilots so both stories are probably exaggerated or lies.


Not always. Sometimes we tell the truth


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

heli.clay said:


> Not always. Sometimes we tell the truth


I'm betting that you know which one is telling the truth in this case.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)




----------



## heli.clay (Sep 1, 2011)

Looks cool. Hate to fall through those blades


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Mr. Breeze said:


> Just saw this ad watching a you tube video....camera?
> 
> http://dslrpros.com/uas-drone-landing/?gclid=CKm12Jf2p78CFRJk7AodlwkAlA


Dude, that is just 2friggen cool. Just imagine the invasion of privacy lawsuits that are coming.....

Naw really, that thing looks like a blast.


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

You know what they say, there are old drone pilots and bold drone pilots but no old bold.......

wait...

Dangit....


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

Ok ok I got it. 
You know how you can tell if someone is a drone pilot? 
Just wait, they will tell you! !

****, that's not it either. ..


----------



## heli.clay (Sep 1, 2011)

http://m.kirotv.com/news/news/faa-investigating-drone-flying-near-news-helicopte/nkYk7/

This coulda been bad


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)




----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Guns don't kill people, people kill people.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Cool


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

Get em in a drone with you, and you can get em in bed with you. 

Dangit, that doesn't work either...


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Newsflash....... two helicopters almost fly into each other over crowd looking for drones.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

when does it stop being a RC helicopter and start being a drone?


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Remington Drone Loads*

Be careful with other people's privacy. Just sayin'


----------

